# Kienzi journey to first competition



## KienZi (Aug 22, 2019)

Im starting this log in order to keep on track and overcome my biggest weakness which is diet. I had struggled in past many times and never had healthy realationship with food so this is where my journey starts. 
Some info about me:
22y/o
5,6ft
180lbs at 11-13% body fat
Ive been training calisthenics for a few years with on and off time but never went to gym until last year so i guess i could say that ive been lifting consistently only for a year.
Training program:
Upper Power
Lower Power
Off
Back and shoulders hypertrophy
Legs hypertrophy
Chest and arms hypertrophy

Cardio 2x a week 30min

Diet:

Meal 1: 50g oats mixed with 35grams protein and 150ml lactose free milk (Usually pre workout)
Meal 2 (usually post workout )
Protein 35grams mixed with 150ml lactose free milk
Meal 3 Chicken 250g White rice 100g Salads
Meal 4 Chicken 250g Pasta 70g Salads
Meal 5 Cottage cheese 250g

Totals 2182kcal
245P
46F
200C


----------



## Trump (Aug 23, 2019)

That’s about the same amount of calories the wife has when she wants to lose a few pounds. What’s the aim here?


----------



## KienZi (Aug 23, 2019)

Trump said:


> That’s about the same amount of calories the wife has when she wants to lose a few pounds. What’s the aim here?



I have about 8weeks to shred down to 5-6% from 11%. You suggest me to increase calories? Im behind my schedule and 8 weeks is not a long period of time, if i increase calories i believe i wont make it in time.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 23, 2019)

lets see a picture of your current physique to get a better picture of what ur workin with


----------



## Trump (Aug 23, 2019)

I didnt read your cutting there, journey to first come could be years in advance. As gibs said let’s have a look at you



KienZi said:


> I have about 8weeks to shred down to 5-6% from 11%. You suggest me to increase calories? Im behind my schedule and 8 weeks is not a long period of time, if i increase calories i believe i wont make it in time.


----------



## KienZi (Aug 23, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> lets see a picture of your current physique to get a better picture of what ur workin with



Later on will upload legs n back to give u overall picture


----------



## Jin (Aug 23, 2019)

KienZi said:


> Later on will upload legs n back to give u overall picture
> View attachment 8363



You can make your goal bro. If you are worried then Drop all the carbs and go chicken and veggies. 10 Almonds a couple times a day for a boost. 

Get your BF down; you’ll be completely depleted, then carb up a week before your show. You’ll end up looking better than I did. 

No more pizza!


----------



## Trump (Aug 23, 2019)

Your pretty ripped man, looking good. Someone with more experience will come along and help you out soon.


----------



## Trump (Aug 23, 2019)

And he did before I even sent my message


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 23, 2019)

for sure you can diet down in 8 weeks, lean and vascular as it is. Will follow along dude.


----------



## KienZi (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks bros I will stick with this diet and see how it goes. Im happy to be mentally back after those awful binge days..


----------



## KienZi (Aug 23, 2019)

Todays leg workout
Hack Squat 140kg/5-5-5 Rest pause 4
Leg press 360kg/10-9-8 Rest pause 6
Leg extension 3x
RDL 100kg/6-6-5 Rest pause 4
Leg curl 3x
Standing calf raises 3x
Seated calf raises 3x


----------



## Grizzly911 (Aug 24, 2019)

KienZi said:


> Later on will upload legs n back to give u overall picture
> View attachment 8363




That's a pretty good foundation that you have right now now. I wouldn't get overstressed about it if I were you. Obviously your diet is working really well.


----------



## KienZi (Aug 25, 2019)

Hit shoulders and back today. I feel like my estrogen is a bit high, ichy nipples, higher blood pressure and moonface. I'll get bloodwork done this week to see whats going on.

Todays workout
Dumbbell row 4x8-12 Every set restpause
Pulldown to front 3x8-12 Every set restpause
Seated machine row 3x8-12 Every set restpause
Pulldown to back 3x8-12 Every set restpause
Close grip pulldown 3x8-12 Every set restpause
Shoulder smith 4x8-12 Every set restpause
incline lateral raises 3xfailure
Upright cable row 3xfailure
Rear delt fly 3xfailure
Face pull 3xfailure

Trying to bring my weakest body part which is back,  did a ****ton of restpause sets today, will see how my body responds to it.


----------



## The Tater (Aug 26, 2019)

Looking good. I’m subscribed and along for the ride. Youve already received some great advice on the diet side of things and let’s face it, that is where abs are made.


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2019)

KienZi said:


> Trying to bring my weakest body part which is back,  did a ****ton of restpause sets today, will see how my body responds to it.



I love rest pause sets, but I can't do them for too long, it eats away at my recovery. After about a 4 week run, I need to deload or I fall off a cliff.


----------



## KienZi (Aug 26, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I love rest pause sets, but I can't do them for too long, it eats away at my recovery. After about a 4 week run, I need to deload or I fall off a cliff.



Same bruh. Rest pausing gave me best results when i was bulking but it really beats me up in the long run so deload is a must plus im on a pretty big caloric deficit.


----------



## Browns225 (Aug 27, 2019)

I think your diet/macros are great for your height/weight/goals and you look solid and vascular already. Don't stress you've got this!

Re: rest pause this is what I've been doing for my lagging bodyparts the last few months and it's worked really well without straining my joints (pec tendon and knee) too much.


----------



## KienZi (Aug 27, 2019)

So the gameplan changed a bit, i will delay the competition until spring since my back width is a huge weakpoint and i want to be 100% confident that  im stepping on a stage in my best shape. Will cruise on 250mg test e for a few weeks to give my body a break, then i will blast with test e 500mg and tren e 400mg.
Diet:
~3300-3400Kcal
~250P
~500C
~50F

Im so excited about this, can't wait to hit new PRs,  will keep log updated. Any advice from you guys is highly appreciated


----------



## Jin (Aug 28, 2019)

You’ll never feel truly ready. I’d just stick to the game plan in go onstage as planned. Whatever you choose we’re here to help.


----------



## KienZi (Aug 28, 2019)

Jin said:


> You’ll never feel truly ready. I’d just stick to the game plan in go onstage as planned. Whatever you choose we’re here to help.



Thanks for support bro. Initially i was going to, but friend of mine who competes nearly two decades suggested me that if i delay it and focus on improving my lat width i could place top 3 in juniors.  He will also help me with training so i couldn't miss the chance to acquire his knowledge. Will keep updated with pics and training


----------



## KienZi (Aug 28, 2019)

So i switched to PPL training ed, will take off day when i feel the need of it. 
Diet:
Pre workout meal
100g of oats
50g of protein powder
200 lactose free milk

Post workout meal
Protein shake 50g
Lactose free milk 200ml
4 bagels

Meal 3
Chicken 250g rice 100g, salads

Meal 4 250g rice 200g of pasta, salads

Meal 5 Cereal 50g with lactose free milk 150ml

Macros 262P 62F 460C

Todays workout
Pull A
Pull ups 14kg-5/5/5 Rest pause 3
T bar tow 80kg-12/12/11/10
Pulldowns wide grip 4x12-10
Dumbbell row 40kg-12/11/10/10
Pullover 4x10-12
Face pull 4x12-15
Rear delt fly 4x12-15
Bicep curl 3x8-12
Preacher curl 3x8-12


----------



## KienZi (Sep 2, 2019)

So here's how my back and front looks atm. Back still lacking  width and thickness but steadily improving. First tren e test e jab scheduled next week on monday now cruising on 250mg test.


----------



## KienZi (Feb 3, 2020)

Sorry for the lack of update boyz been really focusing on bringing my best physique this competition. Currently 10 weeks out where i am. Tomorrow im jumping on test prop 350mg week/masteron prop 600mg week and ill add winny at 40mg day 6 weeks out, also using cardarine at 10mg and clen 40mcg. Since im doing everything on my own any advice from you guys is very much appreciated P.S coaches in my country is very poorly educated and they don't know shit about nutrition and gear so i decided to do everything besides posing on my own. And trust me when i say poorly educated, my friend is currently preping for contest and his coach told him to take test prop e5d...


----------



## KienZi (Feb 3, 2020)

Also forgot to mention that i switched to doggcrapp training program. It's brutal but currently im loving it!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 3, 2020)

KienZi said:


> Sorry for the lack of update boyz been really focusing on bringing my best physique this competition. Currently 10 weeks out where i am. Tomorrow im jumping on test prop 350mg week/masteron prop 600mg week and ill add winny at 40mg day 6 weeks out, also using cardarine at 10mg and clen 40mcg. Since im doing everything on my own any advice from you guys is very much appreciated P.S coaches in my country is very poorly educated and they don't know shit about nutrition and gear so i decided to do everything besides posing on my own. And trust me when i say poorly educated, my friend is currently preping for contest and his coach told him to take test prop e5d...
> 
> View attachment 9130
> View attachment 9131



That is some really awesome quads separation going on! How's the progress going now?


----------



## KienZi (Feb 3, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> That is some really awesome quads separation going on! How's the progress going now?



Bro im in a happy place right now. Really glad how this prep is going on so far. Every day waking up leaner and leaner is crazy. I'm still not 100% sure about my drug stack but everything else is going really well !


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 3, 2020)

I understand, I know what it's like to be in those shoes. Dropping weight myself and the body is turning more anabolic day by day. Not taking any stack right now, just keeping my diet and sleep in a better place, only taking some supplements from Hi-Tech pharmaceuticals and it is paying off, training twice a day right now, fasted cardio and then training.


----------



## KienZi (Feb 12, 2020)

Gettin shredded boyz. Slowly but steady


----------



## KienZi (Jul 14, 2020)

Sorry for not posting anything lately. Covid ****ed up my competition so it was canceled. Currently 6.5weeks out height 5.7 weight 199lbs i guess around 13% bf, 2700kcal training 5-6times a week + 20min cardio post workout


----------



## Jin (Jul 14, 2020)

KienZi said:


> Sorry for not posting anything lately. Covid ****ed up my competition so it was canceled. Currently 6.5weeks out height 5.7 weight 199lbs i guess around 13% bf, 2700kcal training 5-6times a week + 20min cardio post workout



Impressive.  That you in the Av? If so, when?


----------



## KienZi (Jul 15, 2020)

Jin said:


> Impressive.  That you in the Av? If so, when?



Thank tou bro. I wish i'd look like this some day lol, but sadly not yet. It's cbum Jin


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 15, 2020)

KienZi said:


> Thank tou bro. I wish i'd look like this some day lol, but sadly not yet. It's cbum Jin



was gonna say thats bumstead.
lookin killer dude


----------



## Jin (Jul 15, 2020)

KienZi said:


> Thank tou bro. I wish i'd look like this some day lol, but sadly not yet. It's cbum Jin



You’ve got enough talent to look like that. Go for it.


----------



## KienZi (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm grateful for ur support guys! Promise u i'll do my very best


----------



## Tatlifter (Jul 15, 2020)

Looking really good bro


----------



## KienZi (Aug 3, 2021)

Sorry for not posting anything for a long time but all this covid bullshit situation really fucked things in my country all competitions were canceled so a fresh start for me. Currently 12 weeks out sitting at 210lbs 5,6 around 13% bf. Cycle 750test 350mast


----------



## PZT (Aug 3, 2021)

KienZi said:


> View attachment 10198


This is a pretty sick shot bro


----------



## KienZi (Aug 3, 2021)

Today's workout (felt shitty af but hey i ain't no pussy)

Lower
Lying leg curl 13/9/8/6
Squats 460@5/3/3
Squat press machine 15/13/12
Single leg press high wide stance (adductor/ham focused) 15/13/12
Leg extensions 15/13/10


----------



## KienZi (Aug 3, 2021)

PZT said:


> This is a pretty sick shot bro


Thank's bro appreciate it. I guess i look a little better now. Will update with pictures later


----------



## PZT (Aug 3, 2021)

pretty strong fkin squatting at 210 as well


----------



## KienZi (Aug 3, 2021)

So this picture was taken about 4 weeks out exactly one year ago. Nothing impressive but i was pretty happy with the form back then, i'll update with recent pics as i get a little bit leaner


----------



## eazy (Aug 3, 2021)

KienZi said:


> Nothing impressive


says who?


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2021)

KienZi said:


> So this picture was taken about 4 weeks out exactly one year ago. Nothing impressive but i was pretty happy with the form back then, i'll update with recent pics as i get a little bit leaner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking phenomenal bud!!!


----------



## KienZi (Aug 3, 2021)

eazy said:


> says who?


idk dude looking back at that time i just looked really small overall. Not saying i'm that much bigger now but i made some progress towards my goal physique


----------



## KienZi (Aug 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Looking phenomenal bud!!!


Thank you bro! ❤️ Hopefully this time i'll get on the stage.


----------



## PZT (Aug 4, 2021)

pretty fkin tight in that pic


----------



## KienZi (Aug 12, 2021)

Step by step slowly getting there. 2months out


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 12, 2021)

KienZi said:


> Step by step slowly getting there. 2months out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you're right where you need to be. Still have plenty of time.

Looking good. I'm going to follow along.


----------



## KienZi (Aug 12, 2021)

Appreciate it bro


----------



## PZT (Aug 13, 2021)

Damn man you've had to put on insane size to have stretch marks that far across your chest. Do you have a beginning photo?


----------



## KienZi (Aug 13, 2021)

PZT said:


> Damn man you've had to put on insane size to have stretch marks that far across your chest. Do you have a beginning photo?


Literally can't remember myself without them
but i found a photo of my starting point. Around 3 years ago


----------



## PZT (Aug 13, 2021)

amazing bro


----------



## KienZi (Aug 22, 2021)

8 weeks to get peeled started clen today.Photo taken flat with no food or pump


----------



## KienZi (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## sfw509 (Aug 23, 2021)

Awesome look bro.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 23, 2021)

You're gonna do great dude! Keep up the good work.


----------



## KienZi (Aug 23, 2021)

Thank you guys! I'm doing my best


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 23, 2021)

I just had a chance to see your starting photos compared to your recent photos.

That is damn impressive.


----------



## KienZi (Aug 23, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I just had a chance to see your starting photos compared to your recent photos.
> 
> That is damn impressive.


Thanks bud!


----------

